# Learning by miself - any advice please ...



## chandotnet

Good day,

I am new here. I have started to learn piano by myself and so far I really like that. I have bought a very 'cheap' piano (Steigerman) to practice. Here a video of me I did for friends on Facebook, I am playing Sicilienne BWV 1031 :





I know there is a lot of piano masters here and maybe you can give me some good advices.
I am currently learning Beethoven - Sonata Pathetique (Mov 2) and it's going very well so far - I will apply your advices and post an update here. I think it will help me a lot.

Regards,
Sébastien


----------



## MoonlightSonata

My best advice would be to get a teacher. Seriously, when I starting learning from a professional instead of teaching myself my progress sped up tenfold.

That said, you do seem to play very musically!

I wish you the best of luck in your studies - the piano is a wonderful instrument.


----------



## chandotnet

MoonlightSonata said:


> My best advice would be to get a teacher. Seriously, when I starting learning from a professional instead of teaching myself my progress sped up tenfold.
> 
> That said, you do seem to play very musically!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in your studies - the piano is a wonderful instrument.


Yes true I need a teacher. The problem is that I living far town and we dont have any piano teachers around. That's why I have decided to go by myself.

My next piece is nearly ready so I will post an update here and wait for your advice if you have any. Thanks all in advance.


----------



## mstar

To answer OP:
There are a lot of helpful technical and non-technical things that a teacher will point out that otherwise go unnoticed. If there are no piano teachers near your area, maybe you could find one online? If that's not possible, then the next best thing might be to go through some articles/books on how to play the particular style you're interested in. Sometimes sheet music comes with an explanation on how to play the piece(s).


----------



## ptr

Might there be a church in your town?, Many churches have organs, and often where there's an organ, there's an organist or cantor and these are often decent pianists and teacher's as well... Worth to check out anyway! And in lack of that, You might want to go somewhere more metropolitan once or twice a month to get some instruction! (I grew up very rurally and from the age of ten went 90 mins by bus (on my own) to a quite good teacher once a week, best time of my life!)

/ptr


----------

